

Kansas City Library - martinkallstrom
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&sugexp=ernk_lssbd&pq=kansas+city+librar&xhr=t&q=kansas+city+library&cp=19&qe=S2Fuc2FzIENpdHkgTGlicmFyeQ&qesig=IolyRccWLd0hLYewqn_k8w&pkc=AFgZ2tm9seR9sIW8uIU3WBZoNDMfVCL77Gyx3hDl5uApzseI_LkMG7oEoGiPjIGSLaFbF-JIkCHUcxByruhSf3onnZA7S7QKfw&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=933

======
nantes
Hey, we have cool things in the Midwest, too!

